# Hunting suppressed



## wolverines

HTC said:


> There is also Ortwein International in Hastings. I don't know first hand but have have heard that guy is also very knowledgable and will let you demo cans to see what you like best.


I'm close to Hastings...never heard of that place. I'll have to check in out.


----------



## HTC

wolverines said:


> I'm close to Hastings...never heard of that place. I'll have to check in out.


Pretty sure he moved to Hastings from Oregon to be near family. He still runs a class 3 shop out west and runs this place in Hastings kind of on the side.


----------



## HTC

jiggerjarvi said:


> Hundreds of choices, SS, titanium, manufacturer, lifetime guarantee.
> Suggestions?


For obvious reasons I am partial to Thunderbeast because my best friend/hunting partner started and owns the company. No way I could show up for or bi-annual hunt out west with a competitors can screwed to the end of my rifle.....he would disown me. Shane did 24 years in the Navy as a machinist, was the All Navy/Marine Corp Rifle and Pistol champion two years in a row and earned the President's top 100. He is an avid hunter and still shoots competitively all the time. After he retired he started the business in his garage with one cnc mill and one cnc lathe. They have moved two times since, have a ton of equipment and now run three shifts. Thunderbeast is all about precision rifle accuracy. He does not do pistol cans but will readily recommend one. They cater to all the steel safari guys out west as well as police and military snipers. I can say with confidence that he, (and his two partners) take great pride in what they do and will 100% stand behind their product. With that said, I am sure each one of the successful suppressor companies has a good story behind them. there are a couple dedicated forums for supprssors where you can learn alot about whatever you choose. The only ones I would be careful of are the relatively new ones....there are a lot of them springing up. 
In my opinion titanium is the way to go, light and durable. If you have a long light barrel a heavy suppressor will put some flex in it and may cause accuracy problems. Steer clear of aluminum cans unless it is for rimfire only. The only time you need a takedown can is for rimifre .22 ammo as it can tend to run dirty. POI, (Point of Impact Shift) is important in that you should be able to unscrew the can, put it back on and not have a change in accuracy. Not all manufacturers can claim this. Brake attached is the way to go if you want to swap the can between various diameter barrels. The outside threads of the brakes fit the can. The inside threads are cut to the varying diameters of the barrels. Hope this helps.


----------



## SteelyStalker

As someone flirting with the idea of a suppressor, and with no knowledge of the purchasing/registration process....could anyone suggest a link or website that best explains this process? Or even better specifically for Michigan laws? I have done some reading on it, but honestly it is a bit daunting.


----------



## doggk9

Silencerco has an automatic process where they walk you through it. As far as Michigan laws, don't use them to commit a crime. Lol They are legal for all hunting now, not sure what other laws you might mean. Federal restrictions will come into play more. Just like any other NFA item, you can't loan it out to anybody.


----------



## rotty

I love mine. Yhm thread on, mounted to my ar15. I firmly believe it changes how the animals react to a shot, seen it several times now, they aren't as spooked.


----------



## bowhunter426

wolverines said:


> Do you have to apply for a tax stamp for each suppressor ordered?
> 
> Any dealers located near barry county that handle them?


Southwicks in Plainwell and Hi Caliber in Kalamazoo both deal with suppressors. Black Arsenal in Stevensville is worth the drive. I have done all mine with a trust thru Black Arsenal pre 41F. Plan on buying another in the next couple months for 45 and will get to try out the Silencershop Kiosk at Black Arsenal.


----------



## Fishman95

If you have access to a lathe and the skills to operate it, BUILD YOUR OWN. I've made 2 and have two more pending approval. One is an integral 300blk, one integral .450 bushmaster, and the two I'm waiting to make are thread on .223 silencers.


----------



## Fishman95

Here's a write-up on the first one I made http://www.silencertalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=137293


----------



## fr3db3ar

Fishman95 said:


> If you have access to a lathe and the skills to operate it, BUILD YOUR OWN. I've made 2 and have two more pending approval. One is an integral 300blk, one integral .450 bushmaster, and the two I'm waiting to make are thread on .223 silencers.


This would be nice but I have to settle for ordered ingredients. I have the 22 cal, I just ordered a 30 cal and a rimfire. Just over 700 plus the stamps. Hopefully I'll get the stamp money back one day but I'll be having fun first. Maybe they'll make it by christmas.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Just got done with Silencer Shop, spoke with them over the phone and it was super easy and quick. 

All that's left now for me is to hit the kiosk in Keego Harbor on Saturday and wait.


----------



## HTC

jiggerjarvi said:


> Just got done with Silencer Shop, spoke with them over the phone and it was super easy and quick.
> 
> All that's left now for me is to hit the kiosk in Keego Harbor on Saturday and wait.


Congrats! It will change your shooting.....only down side is once you start with one you will be looking for your next.


----------



## fowlme

For all of you that have been through the process to obtain a suppressor. I was under the impression that you have to have a tax stamp for each suppressor, is this correct? I think a co-worker is trying to give another co-worker some bad info and telling him you can have 2 suppressor without needing a tax stamp if you build your own, anymore than that then the others will require a stamp. I thought you still have to obtain a stamp and S/N number for home made units. thanks for any correct information.


----------



## Fishman95

fowlme said:


> For all of you that have been through the process to obtain a suppressor. I was under the impression that you have to have a tax stamp for each suppressor, is this correct? I think a co-worker is trying to give another co-worker some bad info and telling him you can have 2 suppressor without needing a tax stamp if you build your own, anymore than that then the others will require a stamp. I thought you still have to obtain a stamp and S/N number for home made units. thanks for any correct information.


You are correct. The two I've made are each serialized. They were $200 each to register.


----------



## fowlme

Fishman95 said:


> You are correct. The two I've made are each serialized. They were $200 each to register.


Thank you, do they issue the serial number then you stamp it?


----------



## Fishman95

fowlme said:


> Thank you, do they issue the serial number then you stamp it?


No, you get to pick whatever alphanumeric serial number you want as long as it isn't one that you've used before and it ends in a number.


----------



## fowlme

Thank you. I will pass on the information.


----------



## cotote wacker

If your going to buy one suppresser to use on all 22 centerfires to 45-70 even up to 338 Lapua Magnum SilencerCo Hybrid is the only suppressor to buy....you can even use it on your centerfire pistols....with the Hybrid you can change front end caps to the same size as the caliber cartridge your shooting lowering Db's

https://silencerco.com/silencers/hybrid/

Buying a rimfire suppresser I would go with a SilencerCo Sparrow it will handle 22 LR full-auto 17 rimfire 22 WMR even 22 Hornet and 5.7x28....the easiest 22 rimfire suppresser to clean....

https://silencerco.com/silencers/hybrid/

If you are going to buy a suppresser or any Class III items, it would be very smart to use a Trust....they can be written up for around $200...anyone on a your Trust can possess and use any of the items on it....you can add or take off people on a Trust with amendments...in the event of your death suppressors can stay with the Trust and the people on it....no need to get new $200 stamps for people to take possession....
If you buy a suppresser in your name only you are the only person that can use or possess the suppresser unless you are with the person....it must be locked up so that you only have a key to access it....in the event of your death your suppresser if you want it to go to a family member or friend it will need to be transferred $200 each for a new stamp plus must go threw a Class III FFL usually under $100....


----------



## Fishman95

The new silencershop single shot trust is way simpler, easier and cheaper. Each silencer gets it's own trust, only one set of fingerprints (done at a silencershop kiosk), only one passport photo, no notorization. Once it's approved you can add as many people as you want by just simply writing their name(s) on the trust. Your fingerprints are kept on their files so it's only done one time with them. They handle all the paperwork.

They recently started offering them for form 1s too. I wish this we around when I applied to make my 4 silencers. Just fingerprinting multiple people cost more than this entire setup. Plus I had to fingerprint for each one (that was after July 13 2017).


----------



## bowhunter426

The single shot trusts are a good affordable option. I will use it on my next purchase. My recent purchase took over 3 weeks to get everyone to the Silencershop kiosk. Suppressors are addicting. I started with a 22LR suppressor and now have a good collection started. I don't even buy guns anymore that don't have a treaded barrel.


----------

